# Dead Space sound issues (PC)



## Bundo413 (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm using the Direct2Drive version 1.0 of Dead Space PC. The issue I'm having is that whenever I try to play the game the sound is so choppy that it renders the game unplayable. It's like listening to a skipping CD that still manages to advance the track along. I sort of meet the req's and have tried with every video option set at its lowest but so far nothing has worked. If anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bundo413 (Nov 3, 2007)

Okay, it looks like its a video problem too. The sound sort of stutters in time with video stuttering. My drivers are current, and I've scoured the message boards but no one seems to have this same problem (which is my experience in a nutshell with these blasted machines).


----------



## Bundo413 (Nov 3, 2007)

Someone on the Dead Space message boards supposedly fixed the problem by tinkering with the Audio acceleration settings in a dxdiag, but that hasn't done anything for me. All other games seem to be working just fine.


----------



## JCRobinson (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi


I had the same problem with Dead Space. I found out the problem was with the Sound Driver. It had installed some thing called Unimodem Half Duplex Audio Device along with the drivers installation. 


This resulted in the game was getting really choppy when there was a lot going on. However this is what I did to resolve the problem:


Open the Control Panel


Open System from the Control Panel


Goto Hardware and then Device Manger


Click the + symbol next to the "Sound, video and game controllers" 


***From here you can remove any extra functionality that was in stalled with your sound card. I had something called Unimodem Half Duplex Audio Device****


Right click on Unimodem Half Duplex Audio Device and click Uninstall 


This solved the problem.


However you pc may reinstall the driver after restart, keep this in mind.


Hope this helps



JC


----------



## Bundo413 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you very much. This fix solved about 98 percent of the problem. There are still a few in-game stutter moments, but they are much more tolerable.


----------



## cybercuz (Nov 3, 2008)

I messed with this game for a week.I finally plugged in my usb headset,disabled my audigy 2z and it was fixed.Also had the same problem with Exodus from Earth,and it fixed that game also.


----------

